# SureFire G1 Nitrolon anyone?



## FrogsInWinter (Mar 4, 2007)

When people first come to the conclusion that they need a high quality light (Usually after a painful experience revealing the inadequacies of plastic 2D lights or even M*glites), they start doing some research and inevitably come across SureFire. But many people are put off by the price of SureFire lights. Even $36 for the G2 is considered expensive by the general public.

A G1 light could be a more attractive and even less expensive entry-level SureFire light. A Nitrolon light around the size of the E1e with similar output/runtime, priced at about $25 sounds good to me.


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd buy one


----------



## jayflash (Mar 4, 2007)

At less than $20 the Brinkman Maxfire LX is already direct competition and cheaper, smaller, longer running, single cell, LEDs are becoming more plentiful with no expensive LA to replace. I wonder if a G1 market might be limited to only folks like us who want a good quality, lower output, small incan. I'd suspect most of us would go right to the E1e.

My G2 & E2e are of my favorite lights and they get regular use, so I can appreciate the possible appeal of a G1. I could be overlooking some positive aspects of a G1, but I think it has too much competition for SF to expand in this direction.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Mar 4, 2007)

jayflash: You bring some good points, especially since the upcoming E1L with the Cree LED would seem to make the idea of a G1 unecessary. But looking at it from SureFire's point of view, a G1 would probably be the least expensive light they would ever make that wouldn't change anything Surefire lights are known for (unless SureFire decides to release a AA, AAA, C, or D cell light, which seems pretty doubtful, at least at this time). From a consumer's point of view a G1 would be the ideal starter light for someone that wants the quality of Surefire but isn't yet ready to spend $36 - $450 for the rest of the Surefire line. Of course after experiencing SureFire first hand (and after the flashaholism sets in) then said consumer would be more likely to purchase other SureFires. I hope I'm making some sort of sense.

If nothing else, a G1 could be a decent platform for modding, and at the very least a G1 would be one more light for Surefire fans to collect.


----------



## Penguin (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Jayflash, a single 3.0v CR123 doesn't quite pack enough juice for the incandescent lumen outputs we're used to. Single CR123's seems to do best when driving efficient LED's. I remember several CPF'ers voicing their opinions about the P30 LA, the spot was apparently too small, while the spill was quite anemic...


----------



## BBL (Mar 4, 2007)

$25? that would be a throw-away light, nobody would buy a replacement lamp for it once it fails.


----------



## Illum (Mar 4, 2007)

Penguin said:


> I agree with Jayflash, a single 3.0v CR123 doesn't quite pack enough juice for the incandescent lumen outputs we're used to.



Is that the reason why we no longer see E1Es?


----------



## MacTech (Mar 4, 2007)

Marketed correctly, the G1N could do well, don't market it as a light that packs the power of a 2 D-Cell Mag into a pocketable light, that would set up expectations that the light would be a retina-burner to the "Unenlightened", as they see Maglites as "Powerful", market it as a conveniently pocketable light with a durable, indestructible body that shrugs off dents and mistreatment, has a far superior beam pattern and better battery than the Mag 2 cell lights (2AAA through 2D) and it'd sell well

market it more along the lines of the convenience factor, how easy is it to stick a 2-D Mag in your pocket after all?, a G1N would dissapear into the pocket and leave room for wallet/keys/what have you.....

it wouldn't be a retina scorcher, but it's not meant to be, it's a convenience light, keep it small and unobtrusive and it's more likely to be carried and be there when you need it


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a Surefire 3P which is the same size as a G1 if it were to be. 

THe thing is, a one-cell nitrolon light is still bulky and will be hard to pocket, and the dramatically increased output of a 2-cell would make the CPFers cry of why Surefire is taking one step back. 

There is a reason why they discontinued the 3P, the E1e is just as good and much smaller. A 1-cell light with the body diameter of a C-series light just doesn;t make sense.


----------



## dw51 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sign me up. And start making 3P's again too while you're at it. I love single cell incans. 

I'll stop getting my hopes up because it's probably not going to ever happen. The E1e is probably as good as we're going to get.

I don't see the G2 being out of people's price range. Mag's used to be at least $25 years ago and people bought them left and right. I think the CR123's are probably the most prohibitive reason most people don't get the G2. When you see them at WW at $6 each, it kind of turns you away. A lot of people don't realize how cheap they can be purchased elsewhere.


----------



## ScooterBug (Mar 4, 2007)

i would buy one.


----------



## LiteFan (Mar 4, 2007)

ScooterBug said:


> i would buy one.


 
What he said


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I'd buy one personally... Just as something to have. As long as it stilk took P60/61 design lamps, but intended for the lower voltage. I wouldn't have any interest if it used the E1 type lamps instead.

The price point would be tricky. I think it would basically be the same price as the G2... Not $25. As someone else said, that lamps would cost about that.


----------



## DUQ (Mar 4, 2007)

If you want a light similar to a G2 but for $25; try this one --> TOPS Stryker Zytel


----------



## jlomein (Mar 5, 2007)

First let me say I've had my G2 for two days and love it. I think I may like it more than my E1E.

However, I honestly don't picture Surefire making a G1. The market would be too small (cheaper pocket lights available), and the R&D costs would be high.

In regards to the public buying D size Maglites over G2's, I think it comes down to size perception. The public doesn't believe a G2 sized light can output more than a D size Maglite unless they are shown a demonstration. It also comes down to availability, with Mags being everywhere.


----------



## DUQ (Mar 5, 2007)

I also think that the general public still considers the cr123 cell a "weird" battery. Thats what I get from most people that come to me looking for a new light.


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 5, 2007)

I suppose they might be able to do it, but I'd think their market for such a product would be pretty limited, and as such would not get a reasonable return on their investment. While the G2 is primarily a lower priced alternative to a 6P, the market that the E1e targets is not likely to be one that might be interested in a low cost alternative. That and the E1e isn't exactly a powerhouse when it comes to output. 




FrogsInWinter said:


> A Nitrolon light around the size of the E1e with similar output/runtime, priced at about $25 sounds good to me.


----------



## willm (Mar 8, 2007)

I would buy such a model as intro gifts, a convenience and low profile light. I see a light like a G1 in the same context as my Victorinox Spartan - small, unobtrusive and ever present. Also, it would offer an inexpensive and lower profile option for those who are confined to hyper-PC environments like hospitals or college campuses. My wife really appreciates her E1E, by the way.


----------



## benighted (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm just happy they finally started making a G3


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 8, 2007)

A G1 would be perfect as a gift for a loved one, less bulk, compact and surefire reliability coupled to a reasonable price.


----------



## the flashaholic (Jan 14, 2012)

i would sooooo buy one. if anyone has a 3p they would like to sell ;im interested :thumbsup:


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was hoping this thread was about a light that is currently in production that I somehow missed. I would probably buy one or more. I like the idea. I am already thinking of getting a E to P adapter so I can play with the e1e with P series heads.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 16, 2012)

Dingle1911 said:


> I am already thinking of getting a E to P adapter so I can play with the e1e with P series heads.



*Aftermarket 1x16340 "C" head is already available in B/S/T*


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 16, 2012)

How about this: :devil:


peite said:


>


----------

